# 8 week old puppy wants to lay outside?



## koof (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all. I'm new to the forum & also a brand new (as of yesterday) German Shepherd owner. 

My husband bought a German Shepherd puppy yesterday from a couple who apparently bought 2 for their children for Christmas (from the same litter), but the children apparently only wanted one of them. Our puppy turns 8 weeks tomorrow. My husband looked up/researched just about everything he could besides the proper time to take them home. Now that we know he was pretty young to be taken away from his mother and litter, I'm wondering why the couple got both of them from the breeder so early, but that's a different story. What's done is done.

My question is (again, we've only had him for a day now) it's about 30 degrees outside and we take him out to the bathroom every hour or so, 2 hours. at the most between potty breaks and he seems to have taken to our back porch/stoop. It's 30 degrees outside, but he started wining to go outside - he goes out and just lays right in front of the sliding glass door on the stoop and just goes to sleep. Is this okay? It's pretty windy out, but he doesn't seem to mind, he seems to love it but I'm concerned because he's so young. Also, I'm not aware of German Shepherds being winter weather dogs, so if anybody has any input and advice, it would be greatly appreciated. If it's safe/healthy for him, I don't want to bother him since he loves it but if it's not good for him, how long can he stay out there before we need to bring him in? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pup_pup (Dec 21, 2013)

I bet that other people will have a more official answer than I do, but it personally wouldn't be concerned about it as long as he's received a clean bill of health from your vet (if not, get him to the vet ASAP for a checkup). My 7mo puppy would stay outside all day if we let him (he loves the weather today, 30* and sunny). I would probably let him out for 15-20 minutes at a time, several times a day. It would help to make sure that he's eating a high-quality food.

How warm do you keep your house? Does he have a cool place to hang out? Our guy often lays at the foot of our staircase on the wooden floor, where a draft comes from under the door.


----------



## koof (Jan 2, 2014)

Pup_pup said:


> I bet that other people will have a more official answer than I do, but it personally wouldn't be concerned about it as long as he's received a clean bill of health from your vet (if not, get him to the vet ASAP for a checkup). My 7mo puppy would stay outside all day if we let him (he loves the weather today, 30* and sunny). I would probably let him out for 15-20 minutes at a time, several times a day. It would help to make sure that he's eating a high-quality food.
> 
> How warm do you keep your house? Does he have a cool place to hang out? Our guy often lays at the foot of our staircase on the wooden floor, where a draft comes from under the door.


Hi, thanks for your answer! Our temp. is set at 69-70, but I honestly don't believe that's where it is, I think it's cooler in here than that and we've been keeping the front door open (not open, but the main door open with the storm door shut) so there's been cooler air drafting throughout. That's what we do, let him stay out for maybe 20-30min. at a time, then bring him in for a bit, then let him back out. He does tend to lay by the sliding glass door when he's inside, and I thought maybe it's because of the draft. He'll be going to the vet next week for an exam and shots. I think he'd stay out all day if we let him too!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

GSD are winter loving dogs but a pup that age has poor thermal regulation ability -- they over heat quickly and they get too cold quickly. A lot of energy is burned in keeping warm. A young pup wouldn't have protective fat around the organs either.
Bring him inside , he needs to have social experience , be where you are .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I wouldn't trust an 8 week old puppy's coat or brain outside in such cold weather. He may just be trying to cope with his 'traumatic' life changes from the past few weeks and I think I'd be more likely to want him to not withdraw but to interact with the new family he is in.

You crate training? This will give him the peace and alone time away from everything while still having him in the house and seeing the new normal for him. --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...hat-crate-training-why-put-my-puppy-cage.html

I'd also really be PRO-active with alot of --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

Do NOT leave food out for him. Have scheduled mealtimes so he gets excited about food and that food is from YOU. Using tons of fun toys and treats for puppy training would be great too.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

For us a 30 degree winter day is warm . When Mac was little he liked to lay outside too. I would let him out there for short periods.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> Also, I'm not aware of German Shepherds being winter weather dogs


Most likely he was born outdoors and well adapted to the cold. Put his crate in a separate room and leave the window ajar for night. Does he look for a cooler place in the house or places where might be some draught during the day? Don't crate him, allow him to find a cooler place to avoid him developing pneumonia. For the same reason people living in houses with conditioners get pneumonia in summer - that is sharp change in temperatures causes it. It is too hot for him in the house, but it is not safe to leave him outside, because you cannot observe him often. Also - should be easy access to the water. He should adapt himself to new environment in a couple of weeks. He might be very frustrated of everything what happened to him and that is his way to relax - so to find some familiar place. 
Normally dogs put in their new outdoor enclosures not later than the end of August, when the nights become cooler, so to let them to adapt slowly. Then they start developing thick undercoats and they are just fine. Dry cold is not a problem for them, normally it is rain can cause health problems, if the enclosure is not sheltered.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

It sound like the breeder may have kept them outside. If that is all he knew before being taken away, then that might be why he wants to be out there. He associates it with his mom and litter mates. I agree with everyone below, allow him out a couple times a day but not for long periods so he doesn't freeze. Once he starts to bond with you both, he'll want to be with you all. Good luck!


----------

